# PDC: Moonstruck: third piece: Piece of Mind



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 8, 2012)

Rather than wait until I have a web page set up to properly promote my upcoming World Fusion CD, I have decided to give the VI-Control community a brief sneak peak of the music.

Here is a link to "Moonstruck", a 9 minutes ambient/funk/jazz track featuring some world-class players.

The link will stay on for a couple of days and it will then go off until i get my act together... ~o) 

Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.decamusic.com/the_performing_arts/Moonstruck.mp3 (Moonstruck)
Part 1: Illusions
Part 2: Dillusion
Part 3: Truth

This project was partly funded by the Philadelphia Chapter of the American Composers Forum


----------



## re-peat (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Patrick, 
This is _fan-tas-tic_. Very impressed. Truckloads of congratulations to everyone who worked and played on this.

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Patrick,
I'm also a fan.

And after listening a couple of times I'm in the mood for an evening with Hermeto Pascoal


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

WOW!


----------



## lee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Hmm, the player doesnt seem to work?


----------



## lee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*



Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 08 said:


> The link will stay on for a couple of days and it will then go off until i get my act together... ~o)



Ah... I see. I missed it!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Thank you so much guys!
I realize this is not the preferred forum for anything jazz, but since this incorporates many other styles, I thought that it may be of interest...

Pietr, I was really curious about what you'd think of this.
Your feedback means a lot to me!

Ray and Gunther: o-[][]-o 

Lee: the tune is 9 minutes long, so it takes a while to download...


----------



## re-peat (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Well, I’m not just impressed, Patrick, I’m seriously amazed. Never thought that one day, I’d hear music like this here.
To go into a bit more detail: first of all, the electronica side of it is just brilliant (you’ve got a truly amazing instinct for sound and timbre), and the way the live sections are woven into it, is superbly done as well. Not something one hears all that often, so this is quite special. Secondly, you’ve obviously got a terrific band here, which is always a pleasure to listen to, especially as they seem totally committed to the music. Very, very nice.

If there’s one thing that breaks the spell just a tiny bit, for me anyway, it’s the blues changes in the Truth-section (from 7’31” onwards). I mean, after all the wonderfully imaginative stuff that came before, that section suddenly sounds, well, … just a little bit … routine-ish and ‘filler’ to my ears, if you don’t mind me saying so. I also think the drumming in that section is a bit at odds with the rest of the music: a little too tight and on-the-beat, I feel. (And if I’m allowed to be really critical: I could be wrong but it sounds to me as if the drumming is actually the only thing which prevents this performance from flying off into total excellence. All the other instrumentalists play with a completely relaxed, and yet very precise joy and self-confidence which, for some reason, I don’t quite hear in the drumming. It sounds a little bit as if the drummer was hired to do a job, whereas eveybody else is really enjoying himself/herself.)

But other than that (and it’s only a little thing anyway), this really is top-notch from start to finish: the writing, the creativity, the arrangement (it needs repeating: the synth-work is fantastic), the performance, the joy of making music, the sound, … it’s all here, and in exhilarating quantities. 
I’ve downloaded this sneak preview, but please let me know when the album’s out, cause I’m gonna buy a copy instantly. Thanks verrrrrrrrrrry much!

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*



re-peat @ Fri Feb 10 said:


> I’ve downloaded this sneak preview, but please let me know when the album’s out, cause I’m gonna buy a copy instantly. Thanks verrrrrrrrrrry much!
> 
> _



I forgot to say that, but I'm in as well when the album is released.


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! what a Masterful Track and extremely well executed. I especially love the electronica sounds you've used. 

Congratulations on a fine fine work sir!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*



re-peat @ Fri Feb 10 said:


> Well, I’m not just impressed, Patrick, I’m seriously amazed. Never thought that one day, I’d hear music like this here.
> To go into a bit more detail: first of all, the electronica side of it is just brilliant (you’ve got a truly amazing instinct for sound and timbre), and the way the live sections are woven into it, is superbly done as well. Not something one hears all that often, so this is quite special. Secondly, you’ve obviously got a terrific band here, which is always a pleasure to listen to, especially as they seem totally committed to the music. Very, very nice.
> 
> If there’s one thing that breaks the spell just a tiny bit, for me anyway, it’s the blues changes in the Truth-section (from 7’31” onwards). I mean, after all the wonderfully imaginative stuff that came before, that section suddenly sounds, well, … just a little bit … routine-ish and ‘filler’ to my ears, if you don’t mind me saying so. I also think the drumming in that section is a bit at odds with the rest of the music: a little too tight and on-the-beat, I feel. (And if I’m allowed to be really critical: I could be wrong but it sounds to me as if the drumming is actually the only thing which prevents this performance from flying off into total excellence. All the other instrumentalists play with a completely relaxed, and yet very precise joy and self-confidence which, for some reason, I don’t quite hear in the drumming. It sounds a little bit as if the drummer was hired to do a job, whereas eveybody else is really enjoying himself/herself.)
> ...



Ah, your constructive criticism is certainly well taken Pietr, especially since it is spot on.
For this section, i did ask the drummer to only play the hi hat and some fills, and used a loop and some mangled (chaos) beats as the main drum beat.

I agree with you that having live drums there would have been more fluid certainly.
But this was a decision that i made.
I agree that this section is more standard stuff, but i played funk for a number of years and i felt it was time to just groove _-) 

Once the CD is finished (i need to finish the mix on a couple of tracks and i have so much clients' work that i have no idea when i'll be able to do that) I will share the whole detail on writing, personel, production...etc

Sherief: thank you so much for the kind words!

Ray: i really appreciate it man! I am certainly not anticipating great sales on such a niche market, but thank you very much!

Disclaimer: the other tunes in the CD are not in the same style. Each of them covers a period of my world/fusion years. Moonstruck was the most recent (3 years ago) but i have also some Afro Funk stuff, and a blend of just about everything that has influenced me over the years...


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Very cool Patrick! 

Is that Ron on sax?

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Thanks Michael 

The tenor sax player is Chris Farr: 
"Chris received his Master’s Degree from the University of the Arts in 1995 where he is now a member of the saxophone faculty. Currently, he can be found playing on the Philly jazz scene as well as nationally and internationally. Over the past years Chris has recorded, toured and or performed with Maynard Ferguson, Randy Brecker, Dennis Chambers, Stanley Clarke, Diane Schuur, Jill Scott, Teddy Pendergrass, Mary J. Blige, Wyclef Jean, The Roots, Carl Thomas, Jaheim, Terell Stafford, John Swana, Joe Magnarelli, Jimmy Bruno, Lou Rawls, Larry Carlton, Joey DeFrancesco, “Papa” John DeFrancesco & Gerald Veasley. "

Down the road, i'll talk about my approach when recording soloists, I probably will create a few videos to discuss all of this...


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

cant give you any constructive criticism because i dont know what im talking about. but this is very good to me. i like this type of music.


----------



## lee (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Feb 09 said:


> Lee: the tune is 9 minutes long, so it takes a while to download...



Been trying for some time now. The player is just black, with a play button that I´m unable to press. Could it be some regional restrictions?

All these comments makes me want to listen even more. 

/Johnny


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck, a sneak peak*

Not on my end for sure.
PM me, i'll send you a link...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 11, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: NU piece*

All rite, unfortunately i'm too busy to focus on this project at the moment, but i have a few tunes that are listenable, so here is another piece, written many moons ago (1993) 

This is a mish-mash of influences: afro funk, rock, latin, world...etc

http://www.decamusic.com/the_performing_arts/Nuvo.mp3 (Nuvo)

Down the road, i'll share the charts, insights...etc but for now, have a listen and rock on! _-) 


ps: the piece will be online for a few days, and i'll then pull it off until i get my shiiit together...


----------



## chimuelo (May 11, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: NU piece*

I missed him and JoeyD. I lived in Philly then but was whoring myself in Atlantic City.
JoeyD is the best for Philly B3 chops.....And Ginos Cheesesteaks.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 31, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: NU piece*

Nuevo is rockin' . Really nice work!

Any chance at hearing Moonstruck; the link is down?

Keep up the great music.

Mr A


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, man, this some really tasty stuff. Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 31, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: NU piece*

The link is not working at the moment. 

Have you taken it down?


Tanuj.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 31, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: NU piece*

Since i'm never gonna make a penny off this music and you asked nicely :wink: , here is Moonstruck again:
http://www.decamusic.com/the_performing_arts/Moonstruck.mp3 (Moonstruck)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 31, 2012)

Here is the third piece:
http://www.decamusic.com/the_performing_arts/Piece_of_Mind.mp3 (Piece of Mind)

Featuring Richard Bona (bass solo), my dear friend N'Doumbe Djengue on bass, who unfortunately passed away two years ago, Ralph Bowen on soprano sax, Nick Manson on piano, Arturo Stable of percussion...

I hope this piece contributes to a peaceful moment for you...


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 31, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: third piece: Peace of Mind*

Patrick,

Thanks for the re-upload of Moonstruck; will check it out later.

I certainly hope that your release will make some money. Yes, it is doubtful you will be able to retire off of it. I will certainly purchase a copy when available.

Definitely remember to consider pitching it for advertising, etc. These avenues can be much more fruitful than selling CDs on a boutique label somewhere.

I will be in the same situation end of summer when my jazz trio CD will be finished. An expensive calling card, basically.

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## germancomponist (May 31, 2012)

What a cool piece, Patrick!

Reminds me a little bit to the guys around David Garfield, who also did such cool recordings. (Los Lobotomys & friends...) I love this kind of music!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RyBen (May 31, 2012)

Interesting sounds, definitely fuel for imagination. I agree that it's a bit wierd going from the abstract electro style to the routine jazz style. I kind of cracked up there because it was unexpected. At the same time, if the earlier abstract section serves as an intro or "dream" then it's perfect.

I could easily imagine this music in an experimental adventure animation film or something.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 31, 2012)

The piece (Moonstruck) is divided in three movements:
Illusions
Dillusion
Truth

... so there definitey is an element of dream, good or bad, and then something rooted in blues...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 31, 2012)

germancomponist @ Thu May 31 said:


> What a cool piece, Patrick!
> 
> Reminds me a little bit to the guys around David Garfield, who also did such cool recordings. (Los Lobotomys & friends...) I love this kind of music!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you Gunther, glad you dig it!

Back in the days, when i still lived in Paris, I was fortunate enough to be included in a circle of great musicians from West Africa (among others Paco Sery, Etienne M'Bappe, Brice Wasy...) and i wrote this piece during that time period.


----------



## synergy543 (May 31, 2012)

Really enjoyed both Moonstruck and Piece of Mind. What a refreshing treat! 
Thanks for sharing.

Wishing you good success with the album. Do you have a touring band? If so, you should definitely release it in Japan as you might gain a large fan base there.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: PDC: Moonstruck: third piece: Peace of Mind*



Mr. Anxiety @ Thu May 31 said:


> Patrick,
> I certainly hope that your release will make some money. Yes, it is doubtful you will be able to retire off of it. I will certainly purchase a copy when available.
> 
> Definitely remember to consider pitching it for advertising, etc. These avenues can be much more fruitful than selling CDs on a boutique label somewhere.
> ...



Hey Mr A, thanks for the tip. I'm not sure this type of music appeals to advertisers, but who knows?
How would you go about it? Who would you approach?

Cheers


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 1, 2012)

synergy543 @ Thu May 31 said:


> Really enjoyed both Moonstruck and Piece of Mind. What a refreshing treat!
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Wishing you good success with the album. Do you have a touring band? If so, you should definitely release it in Japan as you might gain a large fan base there.



Thanks so much Synergy!

I no longer have a touring band. I can easily put one together, using some of the players that are on the tracks, but my scoring career is now priority.
Before carpal tunnel, recording and touring was the plan for this music, but I can't imagine having to manage both scoring for media and performing at this point in my life! 
>8o


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't know what to say, it is very unique to my ears o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 2, 2012)

Unique is good o-[][]-o


----------



## wst3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Unique is BEST!

And your tracks are unique... I really like all of them!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks so much Bill! o-[][]-o


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice to hear this kind of stuff here. Top quality ! o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind cher Monsieur Jamworks!


----------

